# Going out to dinner



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

I think one of the things I miss most about "The good old days" is going out to dinner.....We don't go out to dinner anymore - nobody serves dinner, everything is A'la Carte.

We had a nice restaurant near where we lived and we went there often when we ordered dinner we got - included in one price.

appitizer
soup
salad
entree with Starch (usually a baked potato w/butter and/or sour cream) and green vegitable
dessert
non-alcholic beverage (sometimes wine was included at better places)

We lost that in the 1970s when inflation got out of hand - now getting all that and paying for everything could break the bank. We see appitizers and desserts that cost more than the entrees, water is the only free drink and you have to ask for that. Soup or salad is sometimes included but not often.

Being a senior citizen, it's probably best that I don't get all that anymore but I still miss it.

And if you happened to be in a fairly large city there would probably be live entertainment while you dined - A piano and singer, walk around violins or someone on the accordian.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 10, 2013)

A lot of the boxed places (applebees for example) has a special 2 for 20.  You get a appatizer, main meal, and desert for 20 bucks.  I think they still have it.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 10, 2013)

We used to "dine", Smitty.  NOW, we "Eat".

When was the last time you saw, "No jacket, no tie, no service"?

Even the GOOD restaurants are invaded with Levis.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 10, 2013)

Took the wife out to dinner at an upscale restaurant recently.  Broke out the blazer, even took a shower :wink:.  My wife wore a nice dress.  When we were seated, I noticed no one else had a jacket and none of the ladies were wearing dresses.  Most of the diners were wearing khakis, shorts or denim.  Sort of ruined the atmosphere as an 'upscale dining experience' noted in the advertisement.  

I have found as the dress standards go down, the noise volume goes up.  Even in a half empty room, the noise of the casually (being kind here) dressed diners can be overwhelming.

BTW, Smitty, they did have a reasonably priced pre fixe meal with appetizer, salad or soup, entree, palate cleanser and desert.



jpw


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Sep 10, 2013)

I used to love to take the wife out on a dinner date.  I like to dress for the occasion.  Once you get to the resturant, then you have to deal with that one person that thinks it's okay to talk on their cell phone.  Since there is always some conversation noise they have to talk louder.  People, I don't want to hear your cell phone conversation, show some manners, get up and go outside!
Sorry saw an opportunity to rant for a second.
I do miss the days where you can dinner away from home.


----------



## raar25 (Sep 10, 2013)

There are still nice restaurants out there.  The wife and I went out for out 10th on Friday and everyone in the place was dressed well, no phones and no kids.  Although it was ala-carte  the price wasn't bad, all of the appetizers and second courses were >$20 and the meals were all less than $50.  I find it hard to get anything but fast food or mediocre chain restuarants these days for less than $100.  We actually eat out quite a bit and I actually miss the days of eating home in our quiet home more.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 10, 2013)

Several years ago when I worked at Circuit City, I used to go to Roger Brown's (former NFL Defensive Lineman) Resturaunt.  It is a sports bar, pretty good food.  My buddy I would go there with, his sister was a waitress there, and she brought Roger out to meet us.  He was talking and he excused him self and said he would be right back, we watched as he escourted 2 people from the resturaunt.  He came back and said it was embarassing seeing these kids walk around with underware showing and will not allow that in his place.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 10, 2013)

WHSKYrvr1 said:


> I used to love to take the wife out on a dinner date.  I like to dress for the occasion.  Once you get to the resturant, then you have to deal with that one person that thinks it's okay to talk on their cell phone.  Since there is always some conversation noise they have to talk louder.  People, I don't want to hear your cell phone conversation, show some manners, get up and go outside!
> Sorry saw an opportunity to rant for a second.
> I do miss the days where you can dinner away from home.



In a restaurant the other day, the person at the next table was having a loud and rather intimate argument with her significant other.  The whole section of the restaurant was being treated to the gory details.  We were just leaving when she hung up.  I turned to her as we left, and said "Thank you for sharing that with all of us."  The rest of the diners applauded.  She turned a fine shade of crimson, and I  suspect will think twice about where she is next time she has an intimate conversation on her cell.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 10, 2013)

One of my favorite restaurants when I was a teenager, was a little "Mom and Pop" restaurant in CO.  Every night there would be 4 or 5 entrees.  You chose which one you wanted, then the meal was served family style.  You got your plate with your chosen entree, and then big bowls of mashed potatoes, vegetables, bread, salad, etc. were set on the table to serve yourself from.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> A lot of the boxed places (applebees for example) has a special 2 for 20.  You get a appatizer, main meal, and desert for 20 bucks.  I think they still have it.


 Applebees would never be mistaken for a fine restaurant....and they would still be missin soup/salad and beverage.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> We used to "dine", Smitty.  NOW, we "Eat".
> 
> When was the last time you saw, "No jacket, no tie, no service"?
> 
> ...


True - most good restaurants until about 1970 or so, you wouldn't get in the door without a jacket and tie and jeans were considered "work" clothes that no one would ever go out on a serious date in.  If I showed up at the door to pick up my future wife (or other girlfriends) he mother would probably have sent me home to change before she'd allow her daughter to be seen with me.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 10, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of the boxed places (applebees for example) has a special 2 for 20. You get a appatizer, main meal, and desert for 20 bucks. I think they still have it.
> ...


 
That's why I called it a boxed place.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

raar25 said:


> There are still nice restaurants out there.  The wife and I went out for out 10th on Friday and everyone in the place was dressed well, no phones and no kids.  Although it was ala-carte  the price wasn't bad, all of the appetizers and second courses were >$20 and the meals were all less than $50.  I find it hard to get anything but fast food or mediocre chain restuarants these days for less than $100.  We actually eat out quite a bit and I actually miss the days of eating home in our quiet home more.



We eat out quite a lot also mostly at chain restaurants - what I am lamenting is that we can't find a really good restaurant within 100 miles of where we live.  If I go to "upscale" and see women in jeans and shorts, men in muscle shirts and shorts at the dinner hour - that ain't upscale.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> One of my favorite restaurants when I was a teenager, was a little "Mom and Pop" restaurant in CO.  Every night there would be 4 or 5 entrees.  You chose which one you wanted, then the meal was served family style.  You got your plate with your chosen entree, and then big bowls of mashed potatoes, vegetables, bread, salad, etc. were set on the table to serve yourself from.


We used to go to a lot of those in Amish Country (Bird-in-hand, Intercourse, Blue Ball, Lancester, Startlesville, Paradise and several other towns all had them)   in PA...they featured great cooking, a wide selection of side dishes, and family style service.  They still do that.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Sep 10, 2013)

SWMBO and I were out for a meal at a nice place a couple of months back ($150-$200 meals for two) in Baltimore.  While we were not dressed up, per se, I at least had a polo shirt on to go along with her summer dress.  Things were peachy... until the game let out and tables started filling up with people dressed in sandals, shorts, and (mmpphhhh) "wife beaters".  Having money to spend was usually associated with people who showed class when out and about.  With over-extended credit lines and a lack of upbringing being the norm these days, I fear those days of old are long since gone.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

Please don't mistake what I was saying - there were lots of ordinary diners and restaurants when I was growing up, and most of the time if eating out that's where we ate...jeans were ok, jackets and ties were unusual, food was ala carte and we ordered things like chilli dogs, hamburgers, apple pie, BLT sandwiches, Western egg sandwiches, french fries, over-easy eggs with toast and fried potatoes, English muffins ets.

What I miss it the places where you wanted to take your best girl on a really important occasion,  where you wanted to take Mom and Dad for their anniversary or Mother's Day and where you went to celebrate a big happening in your life.  For those occasions now, you better have a huge wallet if you can even find a place with the atmosphere.


----------



## navycop (Sep 10, 2013)

Like Dan was saying. Me and the wife go out a couple of times resturants like chillis, applebees. We don't get dress up just a nice polo shirt for me with slacks and she wears a nice dress. Living in VA Beach we get a lot of people eating out that look like they just came from swimming (ie shorts, tank tops, sandels) some still in thier bathing suits even. I mean couldn't you take 10 mins to change??


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 10, 2013)

"The times........they are a changing."

There still are some family places in the little towns that are great.  Howeve, the locals know them and they are not for everyone.
I remember the last time we dressed for a meal out.......The family across the room had the "screamers" I just hate.  Kids under the age of 10.  Running and causing problems.  Sadly, they arrived just as our meals were put in front of us.

And I will say one more thing.  The cost of eating out is crazy in my book.  Sometimes the bill for four has been more then I have spent for a week of eating at home.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 10, 2013)

Proposed to my wife at a "upscale restaurant" 20 years ago. Coat and tie type. we went there again a couple years ago and no longer the same type clientele. Now jeans and tee's. Same type menu and upscale prices, but no one cares how they dress.
I enjoy going to the greasy spoon type restaurant close to home better than any other meat and 3 for $4.85 pretty much more than you can eat.......


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 10, 2013)

I know I will catch hell from some but I wish some upscale restaurants in OKC would stop serving people with children . Went to a very expensive upscale restaurant last year that had a dress code, no shorts, no ball caps, no tees all shirts collared but had two tables with young children one two boys about  5 and 8, the 5 year old constantly left the table to run around it and not once did the parents do anything. At the other table a baby cried half way through out our almost $200.00 (with wine) meal. I mentioned to the headwaiter that children should not be allowed if out of control and he said his hands are tied because of law suits.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 10, 2013)

If people want to go out for a meal dressed like bums let'em.It doesen't bother me one bit.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 10, 2013)

There are still a quite a few fine dining establishments in the Deep South. Most all still require jackets for gentleman, although ties have been optional for a number of years.

And Roy, you'll be pleased to note that MOST ALL of the fine dining restaurants here exclude children younger than 12.

Unfortunately, in this economy, it is difficult for us to enjoy the relaxed dining atmosphere. More times than not, when the Misses and I go out . We do not dine, but instead eat at something like a Chilis, TGIF, or some other "butt hutt". 

I, too, TRUELY MISS the fine dining experience.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 10, 2013)

I have to say this.......and I know it isn't for everyone.

Fine dining to me is the kids going out where ever and spending the time with their friends.
I will make a salad, baked potato, steak or chops and veggie.  A cold bottle of cheap wine......and the radio playing some of our favorite music.   We can dance in the kitchen.  We can eat by candle light.  Talk about anything and everything.  

It is time alone with eachother ...... and that is priceless.


----------



## monark88 (Sep 10, 2013)

It sounds like you should be pointing out "lack of parental control" not that kids should not be allowed to enter a given restaurant. I get agitated also, but at the numb parents.
Russ


----------



## monark88 (Sep 10, 2013)

not only dining places, but our teachers. Most, yes, most come to school as if they just came out of the gardens or their garages. 

I used to be a teacher and dressed accordingly-with a tie. Got plenty of jabs for doing so.

Unfortunately it might just be another measure of where our society is headed!?
Russ


----------



## avbill (Sep 10, 2013)

My girl friend of 41 years + dresses into an evening gown and myself put on a Tux and Bow tie.   We dine...  3 - 4 hour diner.   The the waiter knows this... and is well  treated at the end of the evening.   There only 3 maybe 4 restaurants  we go to and get treated  like this...  The Place.  Buon Gusto  and the French Laundry  are just 3 that come to mind.  Then we go out for dinner  its an experience !!


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

monark88 said:


> not only dining places, but our teachers. Most, yes, most come to school as if they just came out of the gardens or their garages.
> 
> I used to be a teacher and dressed accordingly-with a tie. Got plenty of jabs for doing so.
> 
> ...


When I was in school the male teacher's always had a jacket and tie....On hot days (the building wasn't air conditioned) they would sometimes take off the jacket but never the tie.  The only exception was our history teacher was also the Phys. Ed teacher and he would come to Phys. Ed in a Tee Shirt but changed back as soon as class ended.  

I never saw a woman teacher in anything but a dress or a skirt and blouse...Never saw one of them in pants until my 25th reunion in 1980 when my cousin, who was also one of my teachers came in a pants suit.  I mentioned that it was the first time I'd ever seen her when she wasn't wearing a dress and she said they started wearing pants about 14 or 15 years after I graduated.


----------



## Brian G (Sep 10, 2013)

Tell me about it. I show up in a dining establishment wearing a cod piece and white powdered wig like in the good old days and they look at me funny. What's up with that? At least my knickers are pressed and the gold buckles on my shoes are polished nicely. My horse doesn't even poop in the alley! :frown:

Ties? What's wrong with a smartly knotted ascot? And the missus' whalebone corset is smokin' hot!


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

Brian G said:


> Tell me about it. I show up in a dining establishment wearing a cod piece and white powdered wig like in the good old days and they look at me funny. What's up with that? At least my knickers are pressed and the gold buckles on my shoes are polished nicely. My horse doesn't even poop in the alley! :frown:
> 
> Ties? *What's wrong with a smartly knotted ascot?* And the missus' whalebone corset is smokin' hot!


 Nothing - do you buy yours at Amazon...btw they aren't cheap.


----------



## Brian G (Sep 10, 2013)

Nope. I'm not a worldy man. I have a herd of silkworms from which I harvest the material, and then spin it into fine cloth. :biggrin: 

Whale bone corsets are a tough get, though.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 10, 2013)

Another GOFT


----------



## ossaguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I used to resist going out for dinner as I'm pretty happy making home-made meals,but with my wife fighting cancer the last couple of years,I don't put up a fuss.

The time together dining out is making nice memories.The problem is,is she never gains an once....and I'm getting a good spare tire growing!

We always try to dress accordingly,but I honestly don't care what others dress like.

A few weekends ago,we were at a mid-priced,nice restaurant just finishing our meal.When our waitress came over to take our order for dessert.We were shocked when she said the 4 people at the table across the way ( that already left ) paid for our meal! We just had to cover the dessert & tip.

Wow,what a neat feeling that was...My wife had never seen them before,just total strangers.Pretty cool...now it's our turn to "Pay it forward".

Steve


----------



## Mike Powell (Sep 11, 2013)

When my wife and I were dating, we would go to a Fine Dinning place when I came in for leave.  I always brought in slacks shirt and tie.  We went to a couple of places in houston, Perry's and Cullens.  Cullens was supposed to be a tie and most were, but not all.  Perry's on the other hand, everyone was dressed to the hilt. We ordered the Cheifs menu, it was 
1. Sea Bass
2. Duck
3.Serbet
4. New York Strip
5. desert

Now although the atmosphere was amazing, the food was good for the most part.  The duck was WAY over cook and like Jerky.  Up until I started dating my wife, I would have never eaten like this, it wasnt my cup of tea.  BUT, now that I have, we have been to a few really nice places.  One of the best was Firefly in Panama City.  The only heart burn I have with eating like this, is just for two of us it is never less than 120.00, Perrys was the worst in the bunch, and it was 100.00 for each of us.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 11, 2013)

What about the dress in the sports bars?

JK

I know what Leroy is talking about something to give you an experience, something to show the person that you are with how special they are to you.  There is an old addage in my family of people having a wine taste but a beer income.  The place Leroy is talking about is the place that makes you feel "like the other half lives."  

Please keep in mind I am not insulting anyone in any way, but I am willing to bet most of us do not go out to a fine dinning establishment too often (my fine dinning is Buffalo Wild Wings).


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 11, 2013)

When we moved down from New York about 25 years ago, my grandparents and I were taken to a fine dining establishment, the waiters were dressed in Tux's.  I remember that place from that long ago, because of the experience, but I can not tell you what I had the last time I went to Hooters (probably wings) or Applebees.


----------



## monark88 (Sep 11, 2013)

With me, its not so much as the way folks dress when going to dinner/eating establishments, but the usual long wait in line. Especially if the restaurant has a good rep. I find it hard to way 20 to 45 min to pay someone a $100 for the privilege of eating there. 

AND, once seated, I am so close to the next table that I am within reaching distance of their appetizers. The last good place was a chinese establishment that brought different foods in bowls to be passed about. 30 min wait in line and tables way too close. Would I ever go back again. Yep, I would and did. I think I just sold-out.
Russ


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't try to eat in fine dining establishments all the time - actually I like Bob Evans, and a couple of local diners for just going out because we don't have time to cook or we don't feel like cooking. I like Ruby Tuesday once in a while and Applebees now and then. What I miss, is a real good place to take my wife for things like our Golden Wedding Anniversary or other major celebrations, where if we go in dressed in our best, we won't stick out like a sore thumb.

My favorite place to eat lunch before I got married was Cy's Diner - good food, decent prices, railroad car diner atmosphere.  I even at at a place not to far from Binghamton, NY called Joe's Gyp Joint.  Until they started disappearing, I would say that most of the time when away from home I went to diners  the execption being when I was traveling for work and eating on IBM's nickel - then I was a bit more upscale.  Of course, I was often eating with customers and they usually picked the place.  I have eaten in several "world class" restaurants and they can be impressive.  On the other hand, a couple of them bordered on looking like dives but the food was really impressive.


----------

